# http://www.anfrozenfoods.co.uk/



## lightbulb1976 (Dec 24, 2006)

A & N Frozen Reptile Foods
does anyone buy from this company or is there a cheaper one.


sean


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Not bad prices - shame they don't deliver.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I buy from Welcome to the Simons Rodents website


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I buy from Welcome to the Simons Rodents website


i find the sizes come very small so buy next size up


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

someone told me about them saying there very good i cant see the prices though asks me to logg in :bash: are there cheap ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

2nd number is Combined mice tota lof 500 or more 

Mouse Pinkies £0.16 £0.13
Mouse Fluffies £0.20 £0.18
Small Mice 10g – 15g £0.30 £0.25
Medium Mice 16g – 20g £0.40 £0.30
Large Mice 21g – 28g £0.50 £0.35
Monster Mice 29g + £0.60 £0.50

Rat Pups10g £0.25
Rat Fluffies11g – 25g £0.30
Rat Weaners 26g – 75g £0.50
Small Rats 75g – 150g £0.60
Medium Rats1 50g – 350g £0.75
Large Rats 300g – 450g £0.90
Giant Rats 450g £1.00
Gerbils £1.00 £0.75
Hamsters £0.50
Small Rabbits 500g £2.50
Medium Rabbits 1.5kg £3.00
Large Rabbits 2.5kg £3.50
Giant Rabbits 4kg £4.50 

Copy/pasted from simonsrodents price list. + £20 delivery I think. Best to order in bulk.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

infact the list is wrong as pinks are 18p each at simons


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I got them for 13p last time I ordered but was about 3 months ago...

I think the company itself is a bit confused, I have a trade account (and have done for 3 years even though I was only buying for personal consumption), and although people have said that there is no difference between trade / personal because his prices are for everyone, I always seem to get the prices listed on the website and sent out in the brochures.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

I havent been that impressed with the quality of mice from them in the past and the livestock....check the sexes as they arent too good at it!


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i can only get frozen off them even though i have loads of reptiles

i found the rodents to be small so was refunded in full
i wouldnt shop there again


----------

